# ICONS ?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I rarely post non woodworking post, but after years of looking at avatar's or Icon's on Ljs I realized that a person's Icon gives me an impression as to what a person's all about, am I alone in this thought or do others think the same way.As an example someone who displays a kitten you might think their a kinder gentler person compared to a flaming skull you might think they like hard rock or could be a biker (not that there's anything wrong with that) I also wonder if other members have thought the same thing or have a type of icon they like or individuals icons they like or dislike.
I know this is kind of a silly post LOL


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Not silly at all.. and at least here I don't get growled at (like I did in one forum) for shamelessly promoting my wares with my avatar… at least I hope I won't get growled at!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

You got a point Jim. But when I see a kitten I don't think kinder person I think female. Probably wrong half the time but that's my first impression. I like the ones that are of a couple. Makes you think that the woodworker has support. I could put my wife in that category. I think the political avatars are dumb. My first impression is 'get a life'. Then that's just me.

As you can see if you look at mine I'm in a pose of contemplation, or maybe getting ready to pick my nose.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Need to update mine.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, believe it or not, I used a cap/hat and sunglasses in my Icon/Avatar because that is what Martin was wearing in HIS Icon picture. ;-)

My hat is off to those who at least put their OWN face in their Icon image. Something about truth in advertising…


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I am always kind busy. Well, at least that is my execuse. I have to find something and there a picture of my backyard.

I guess in someway it is a reflection of us.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wood_smith:* LOL… when I first looked at your avatar thought it was a bed with three large pillows at the head!
... you must like to Sleep… I thought…
Then, I read your profile statement… You make a Bag! That could go over a Bed… for 4×8 sheets of material to protect them from the elements!
Good idea… But, it still looks like a bed… at first glance… LOL

I really think an avatar should help depict something about the person… like a picture of the person, etc. which is very common… (if they're for real! LOL )

Sometimes, they are very misleading…

Some are prettier that others…

Some are quite puzzling…

I tend to agree that the avatar, in general, does give an impression about the person…
... some I like more than others… but, does not effect me much… I tend to tune'em out…

*Unless, it's a pretty face… then, it's quite NICE! (for a change) LOL…*


----------



## revanson11 (Jan 5, 2012)

Unfortunately the avatar size cropped the wine glass out of the picture.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

When I see a drill chuck, I think of "boring". Uh-oh


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I just went to the Jocks section and looked at the first 2 pages (70 jocks) ranked by the most posts. It looks like about 45 of the 70 (approximately 2/3rds) have an icon that is a reasonable picture of themselves, myself included. I like that.

My icon may not be pretty (most of them are not) but it is me. I think a picture of myself, in my shop, is the best way to present yourself in this forum. I wish everyone would voluntarily do that.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, my first impression of people who use their actual faces for their avatar is that they are smart, confident, and good-looking. Those who *don't* probably have something to hide.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

"Jim, my first impression of people who use their actual faces for their avatar is that they are smart, confident, and good-looking. "

We're all good looking postage stamp size! LOL.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Charlie: "my first impression of people who use their actual faces for their avatar is that they are smart, confident, and good-looking."*

Hey Charlie, I think LJs should have an "Icon Beauty Contest"! The best looking one wins!

*;-)*


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

But let us not forget that sagest of internet cartoons…


----------



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree that the names and avatars generally reflect who they are or what they are proud of. My avatar, for example… I love nature… pretty much ALL of nature including bugs (I could live without mosquitoes). I think it sometimes also reflects the mood they are in when selecting a picture.

I tend to be very shy, so the likelihood of ever seeing a photo of me is slim at best. The fact that I post on LJs at all is a BIG step out of my shell from where I was say 10 years ago. Maybe, according to Joe, I'm not real; that might explain a few things. 

As for what Dragonsrite means … no idea. If you have an idea, please let me know.


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

I think for the most part it's better to show yourself since it's hard to take someone seriously unless they're actually filling that minds eye of who the person is. On the flip side I can understand how some people try to limit their exposure to the Internet but unless this site changes to "BookMATCH.com" I wouldn't worry too much about someone trying to pick anyone up based on their Avatar.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Since I like wood working, why not have a related avatar? I even just changed mine, since i got a new plane. I am about 50% hand tooling right now.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

@Joe Lyddon- well, at least it made you look at my profile statement! It's hard to get a clear pic in an avatar that size.
And I can make a bag/cover/pouch for anything, even one for all the money one can make doing woodworking!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

JR_Dog: BookMATCH.com… a dating site for woodworkers. What a brilliant idea!

Of course it could lead to some awkward first-date moments, like asking someone back your place to see your wood, or to show her your favorite tool. But then again, a fellow woodworker would understand the lingo.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Well folks, if we're going to have an avatar beauty contest I believe that you will all agree that I deserve the award ….................................. for dead last! ;-)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon saddletramp, how can anyone think Santa Claus is ugly?


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know Bob, at least you have facial hair… and I thought that was a requirement of being a LumberJock.

*;-)*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

A picture says a thousand words…..

An avatar is/could be many things:
1) it could be considered looking at the soul of the person it represents.
2) A glimps of how that person views themself!
3) The personality/character trait the owner wishes to possess.
4) A sign of INSANITY!!!

For instance when I look at my avatar, I see:
1) A friendly, smiling face. A cheerful person, that just wishes to make others smile.
2) A guy with a swollen head!
3) A sport loving, active sort of person.
4) An "Amazin" guy. ('69 World Series ring a bell?)
5) Billy Buckner's nemesis! (Who could forget '86)
6) A BIG A$$ LOSER!! (Don't the Met's always seem to blow it coming down the stretch?)

As it turns out, we do not control what our avatar says about us, for it is up to the observer to form their own "First Impression". All we can do is to try and live up to whom we want to be. People will form their own opinions by the way we carry ourselves (post comments), here in the forums!

Let's Go Met's, Let's Go Met's, Let's Go Met's…......


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Randy: So you are actually Ron Swoboda???!!!


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

I went ahead and changed mine, I didn't want you all to think I have anything to hide. LOL 
This picture reminds me of when I could actually hike around and hunt. Now I can't because I have a severe back injury. Is this misrepresentation? I just reminds me of some of my better days.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

I see your point Jim. 
Mom and Dad would call me Mike the termite, because when Granddad or Dad was in the shop I liked to be there driving nails into scrap wood. Thus the termite avatar/icon. Then again some of us are just too ugly to put our real picture up.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

its nice to see the faces but I realy don´t care much about it
since I like to see different avatars /icons and you get familiar with the icon and can spot right on when 
they have made a comment or posted something 
whats bother me if people change avatars/icons and I have read nicknames before I realise
who it is …. it takes time for old neanderthalers like me to get used to see and reconise new avatars/icons 
just look at Jims ….. who want his ….face to disapear .. 

have a great day foks
Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Boy this is fun. I guess in general I think what ever a person want's to use as a avatar is fine but a few of them can be a little scary or sometimes I don't know what's in them because the'er so small. If your personal photo had to be rated as good looking I certainly not would use my own photo. ) But I figure like POP EYE "I yam what I yam" 
Keep up the super input gang.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CharlieM1958,
Yeah, but don't tell anyone. I'm going incognito!

Just for you: An autographed picture.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Observation - - Just based on the avatars I see on this page, I note that over 50% of those participants who provide an allegedly real picture of themselves, well over 50% of us wear a beard and most of them are gray or white. Hmmmmm.

Are woodworkers more likely to have a beard than the general population?

Are they more likely to have a gray or white beard than the general population?

My guess is that the answer is "yes" to both questions.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Rich:
the beard is just becourse most of us live in the mancave as the neanderthaler did 
and don´t follow the fashion stream 
just see what happened when I got outside ordred to do the lawn …. yah right 
the second I stepped outside the lawnmaschine attacked me and my beard :-(

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

One of my Favorites Jonathan,a real cutie.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I have boat loads to hide.  This is the first web site that I was ever interested enought in to participate. At the time I dicided to join the tote handle was the only pictue available. Maybe I'll change it someday. It took me long enought to learn how to post a picture.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Randy: Ron was a sports anchor on TV here in New Orleans for many years, and still does some PR work with our local AAA team, so I feel like I know him.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd like to see more avatars that are actual pics of the LJ; but as others have already said, it appears that the majority of us are bearded, older men, so in the future I'll just make that my default mental image of every LJ that fails to provide their actual likeness.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree I think I will change mine, I was board when I put it up.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll have you know, I was the model for the original "Mr. Met"! Lol. JK.

I was born in '62, the year the Met's were established. Therefore, I will always be the same age as "Mr. Met"!!! Although my hair (full head) is slightly greying, I have no beard. Believe me, you'd all rather look at him than me.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I like that little guy planing away, with his dungarees and flat cap on…


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

It is an old picture, you can count me in the bearded and gray also…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I just think I'm not clever enough to come up with something other than my picture…the smaller the better.


----------



## steffen707 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm the first to post on here without an Avatar…....I too have a beard but i'm a young studly 29 year old ( no gray hair yet). 

DOH!....renners beat me to it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i like to see the other jocks picture, just good to know who were have an interaction with..i thought all lumber jocks were good looking…throw a little dust on your head and your a hotty…lol….....nice post jim…


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I earned all the gray hairs! The reason I grew the beard was it just never made sense to me to get up every morning and drag something sharp across my face while I'm still half asleep! I've had the beard since 1976 and see no reason to shave it off now. The hair on my head is turning gray too, but it's still hair and still there!! I'm not sure how to change the avatar picture so you're all stuck looking at this one for a while!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Grizzman
We all know you abandoned the grey beard look but why did the red dress have to go ? LOL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh come on jim, im respectable now…who wants the old skeleton dragged out of the closet…lol…....


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Bearded and older-suits me jus' fine!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

30yrs old. I don't usually have a beard but I have extremely heavy thick stubble with lots of gray hairs. I can grow a beard in a week tops and usually don't shave over the weekend. Does that count as a true LJ? Lol

My pic is of a major accomplishment I set last year and plan on doing it again in June. It's called Tough Mudder, a 12 mile mud run/obstacle course designed by an ex British Special Forces to test your physical and mental strength, as well as team comraderie. Its not a race, its a challenge and advertised as the toughest event on the planet. I know it's not, but it's definitely tough. Especially when I did it in late November in low 30s with 40mph winds and having to swim in 38 degree water. They've raised close to 2.5million for The Wounded Warrior project.
http://www.toughmudder.com so much fun


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

did someone mention my kitty?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

This isn't me, but, if it helps you visualize…

... I always liked the bitter beer face guy.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*DS251:*

Add the corn-cob pipe and you'd be Popeye!! LOL


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

The guy actually is wearing a Popeye T-shirt and posing with his fist in the air, but I was going for bitter-beer face guy, so I cropped it out.

... I don't even like spinach. >sigh<


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I will let my beard grow for maybe 10 days…
... Yes… it's quite gray…
BUT, I finally can't stand it and it comes OFF…

... and I don't use a Blade to shave…
... I use a pair of shears hair cutters set as Fine as I can get it…
... it cuts the stuff OFF FAST & EASY…
... Once in awhile, I will THEN, shave it really smooth…
... (I still use an old 2-blade safety razor… the kind that cuts what was missed by the 1st blade)
... that gives me about 4-5 more days I can go before I use the shears! LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok Grizz 
Now that your respectable I guess you can't hang out with riff raff from Oregon LOL

DS
I like that photo maybe I should steel it for my new avatar? )


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I decided to start growing a beard yesterday. I think that it is going pretty well for just one day:









Now that I look at this, I see where that missing paper airplane is.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Interesting thread.
Yep, grey hair and goatee. I shave my cheeks and neck once or twice a week, or if I'm going for a job interview.
I thought my avatar might be a little confusing, so I explained who was in the picture on my homepage intro.
That picture was taken on a great day in Cuba.

Mike


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim, it kinda looks like you could be related to that guy! (Steal away!)


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Ummmmmmm…I'll work on that


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh geez, now I'm going to HAVE to put up a picture of myself. My dog, Max, is going to be SO mad at me!


----------



## GCotton78 (Dec 28, 2011)

There! I found one with both of us in it! This is about a year old, when he was still cute…


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

I use a mask in an attempt to be considerate. ;-)


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

*Heck! When I signed up to LJ's I saw your Icon and wanted one just like it! *


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

not silly at all Jim. I do like seein who I may be talkin to. I'm not one to stereo-type. I have been stereo-typed before, lots n lots of times, I'm sure.. lol no big deal. I am who I am who I am… I think Doc Suess said somethin like that… Anyway, I have many normal/ (that's what I'll call some of em)/ krazy/silly/strange prof pics that I change out sometime, just ta keep folks on their toes… hehehe have a good one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Woodshaver
I think it should go the other way ,I'll try hard to find a hat like yours I already have the green shirt.)


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok Jim, just for you I changed my Icon. Now if your screen breaks because of it, I am not responsible! LOL


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Jim, perhaps you should consider this look.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

drfixit 
you fit in fine a beard (no gray but that will come) and a green shirt.
Renners
I like the hat )


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

On another forum where I frequently post, my avatar is a grumpy Hulk and it seems people are more likely to assume I'm being negative or snarky so I have to be extra careful with my phrasing.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Just turned 40… white hair is mixed all through Jim.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Back when I still had hair! so now I am forced to wear a hat








BTW the cigar is pretty akurate!
tom


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Jim, good forum. It gets us thinking. I think people put up things they like if they don't use their picture.
I don't think any more or less of certain avatars, but personally, I like to see someone picture so I can recognize them if I meet them. I just met Dave ( Lizzardhead) yesterday and we had a great visit at his shop. I learned a lot about segment turning and his process. I may try it now when I get back to my shop. Lizzardhead looked just like his picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

yes Rich, the gray beards rule ;-))


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

beards? kitties? gray hair?..........beginning to feel at home here….....


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jim. I hope my new icon doesn't scare you!


----------



## joeybealis (Jul 16, 2011)

Reasons for me not having my picture up for my avatar: 1. I was under the impression that the whole internet would crash. 2. I'm always the one taking the pictures.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, good morning to those of us on the right side of the US. I posted my picture when I first signed up. I started getting sick of seeing my face and just found this one the other day, so decided to put it on. I have a real picture of me in HomeRefurbers. And, as many have said - it gives the person some authenticity.

As far as the beards go, I've always had some hair on my face, in some fashion or another. Lately I've just resorted to shaving every Monday. It probably has more to do with my full-time occupation then anything else.

Finally - I like those who have pictures of their families the most (whether it's of a dog, cat, kid, or group pic). I guess it's a shame that we (me included) jump to judgment based on the avatar. I've met a lot of great guys both here and in HR - many had what I thought were silly or stupid avatars.

Great post.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

i have been me from day one..not ashamed of who i am…i have nothing to hide..i am…kizerpea!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

The icon thingy at the left, when I look at posts and such, is so small that I can't make heads or tails of it anyway. My eyes don't let me see small details on unless I'm mighty close, and I'm not getting that close to some of you guys, lest I have nightmares that night.
All joking aside though, when I go to someone's profile, where there's a larger photo, I find that I seem to have more respect and trust for someone who has a photo of what is presumed to be themself.

Don't forget, some of us (look at mine) show ourselves, but have to cover part of our faces for the well being of the members here. We don't want to scare away noone.

.

All that being said, another telling thing when looking at someone's post is the tagline; that little bit of text at the very bottom of every one of their posts. You can read that and see if a person has a view they feel strongly about (political or otherwise), is humerous, or simply has a favorite saying they've seen somewhere.

Some of us (like me) will even change our taglines every so often. Sometimes they have just our blog addresses and such (like now) and sometimes we feel like saying something with every post.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My avatar is my beloved dog Dusty who after watching our plant for 13 years passed on. He met me at the door when I came in in the morning and I left him at the door when I left the plant in the evening. He usually hung around the machine shop where he had a fenced in lot. I have loved many dogs in my life but none more than I loved Dusty and it broke my heart to see him go. BTW, he's a lot better looking than this old helluvawreck.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

helluvawreck - sorry for your loss. Only those of us who love our friends can truly appreciate them not being by our side.

Like Will Rogers once said: "If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went."


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rich, I am not quite grey yet, in spite of the efforts of myself and my six kids to make me that way, could
not get the family together, so I settled for just the youngest after he got back from his Marine camping 
and helicopter tour in Iraq and Afghanistan with HMH362. They said he was not civilized enough to come
home for a few months, so we had to go to Hawaii on a fourth honeymoon to get this picture.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

For me, mine is just the picture off of one of my favorite shirts, I wear that shirt anytime I go somewhere I might meet a fellow lumberjock. There's a picture of William, superdav721, Chips, and myself. I have that shirt on in the photo.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My Avatar is me and my better (and much prettier ) half. Just trying to put my best face out there. I keep the other one covered with hair.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

His name is Roshi. He was about 6 monts old in the pic. Now he is 2years 100lbs and don't fit in the tree anymore (he thought he could climb it and catch that pesky squrel). What a great gentle giant.

-Eric


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I have this one picture of me that I use over and over. Hair is getting grayer but not worth changing. Also, as Joey mentioned a few posts back, I am usually the one taking the pictures.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

DiyAholic,

I really liked you up until #5. As a Red Sox fan, I'm afraid that we're now mortal enemies.

Just kidding, of course.

BTW Citi Field is the nicest ballpark I've ever been to, much nicer than the new Yankee Stadium.

Regarding personal pictures in avatars ,I really don't pay it much mind one way or another. My avatar reflects my history and love of flying. I've actually flown on this particular aircraft back in the 1960s. I may even have flown it it, but that another story for another day.


----------



## hydrohillbilly (Jan 28, 2012)

This is the only picture of me by myself,I sent it to my wife to show her the color of the paint she picked out for the wall from!!!! HELL!!!!!,needless to say I was painting it another color the next day.My grey hair came from my daughter who was a marine driving a truck in Iraq when all the IED attacks were going on (got it honest)


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's my 2 cents, I am interacting with people who I have never met the least I can do is let them see who they are dealing with. No suprises, if you think I look good or if you think I'm ugly at least you know who your dealing with, so that's me, hawian shir, ( one if about 30) beer & a smoke. Not the cover of GQ but I feel it's the least I can give the people I interact with a look at the real me, no sugar coating.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

"That Accounts for a Good Deal," said Eeyore gloomily. "It Explains Everything. No Wonder."


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Martyroc,
+10, I agree wholeheartedly.

IMO, and only IMO, no matter what reason or excuse others use for not using their own image I will always wonder what ELSE may they be hiding and/or keeping from others. If I find the need to say something offensive to another, they can at least see who said it. I don't hide behind others nor do I hide behind large numbers of others and tossing rocks from the back of that crowd.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

hey Mike if you're not hiding,then what are you doing with the shades and the dorag?
Questioning minds just want to know.
tom


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Tom,
I dun' it 'cause Martin wears a hat and shades in HIS "Icon". I'm jest uh copy kat…

*;-)*


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Mike, I wear that because my wife says I'm too ugly to be seen completely. But if anyone here said they would Ike to see a clear picture of who I am I will change it today.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Marty,
Not to pop your balloon or anything like that, but I was referring to the 'Martin' who created/manages LumberJocks. You know, the one we are all indebted to for such a great website! **


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

No worries Mike, I dont know if I can get him to show his face but like I said I have no problem.


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

I hate the word avatar.Wasnt that the name of a bad movie?

I never use my real face. Too many wackos out there.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

For some reason, I do not show up on photographs. Back when digital photography was first introduced, I thought that it might solve my problem. But, alas, it works the same way.

The yearbook photo was tough to explain.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I like the idea of avatars . It kinda gives you a sense of who you are talking to and it also helps me remember people by their avatar . Too bad they weren,t a little bigger 
I always try to add myself into my work just in case someone forgets what i do


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't put much stock in avatars.

Take the person who has a lovely, fluffy kitten as theirs. You might think they're all soft and gentle, but they could really be a psychotic nutcase. The flaming skull guy could be on Death Row. You simply wouldn't know.

I think a better way to judge someone's character on a website like this is to go off what they contribute to it. 
Whether they have a perfect passport photo - or a shot where the face is barely more than a pixel in size posted as their avatar, is neither here nor there.

This thread has prompted myself and others to get rid of the little guy with the cap and handplane.

For me, for now, it's the Boy Wonder.
Why Robin? Why not?

And for what it's worth Jim, your avatar conveys sincerity and trustworthiness, and your contributions back that up.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok you guys ready for a laugh? I will post a picture that was taken 3 years ago it was thanksgiving I had been up until 3am the night before, baking & cooking, ( another passion of mine). Slept 3 hours then got back up and continued, my daughter woke up around 8:30 and said daddy you like like crazy person, mind you I had not looked in the mirror yet. Ok so I did look insane, and now I am sure after seeing this pic you will lookat me in a different light. Since I am in sales visiting with clients I can assure you this is a once a year look. Picture to be posted in 10 min as soon as I can locate it.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Here it is, if you judge me by this picture i will never hear from any of you again LOL.









OK STOP LAUGHING! This is a more normal pic, digging a trench at my brother in laws house


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Martyroc:
*
Picture #1…

*H U R R Y !!

Pull the PLUG! 
PULL THE PLUG! 
Before it's TOO LATE!* LOL

Picture #2…

*Sure glad someone PULLED the PLUG!*

LOL

*Funny!*


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

That's funny Joe.

I was thinking more of:

Picture #1…
Pull the PLUG! 
PULL THE PLUG! 
Before it's TOO LATE!

Picture #2….
Now cut off the lights!!!!!


----------



## SNB72 (Dec 25, 2011)

Camping with my little guy maks me happy so I made that my avatar. Its still me.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

when i finally get around to posting my mug here; should i wait to grow some whiskers? Rich is right about 50% does have facial hair of some kind. in my business i may loose sales,and commission. so never mind the whiskers.
i just have to get around to it.


----------



## juliep (Aug 22, 2011)

I just uploaded my avatar, a picture of my wonderful and devoted dog. She was a rescue from Hurricane Floyd in the Fall of 1999. The vet said she was about 8 mos old so we just picked her birthday. (2/21/1999 - 12/31/2011) Note how well she fits in with the gray hair/beard avatars.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

me i'm just trying to hang on.but maybe should be a little more attentive to what,kinda Louisiana


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Chuck :
next time use glue to stick to the seloid and wait 24 hours before you
get vertical … then strait to the developer .... that shuold do it … 

Dennis


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know Marty,... I am not sure we can allow someone WHO STILL HAS COLOR in his hair, to post a "real" image of themselves.

*;-)*

Just how many decades has it been since I used to have… Oh crap!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Mike, it's just good genes, my family has all sorts of health problems, but we all have good hair. My father didn't start getting gray hair until he was in his 60's. I think my ugly mug makes up for the good hair.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that any image posted is available for the fun game of "Google Image Search"!

(If you are not familiar with this feature of Google search, go to searching for images. Then click on the camera icon in the search box. You can then either upload an image from your PC or give the URL of an image. When you search, Google returns images that "match" the one that you gave.)

For instance:









matches









And









matches


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

chuck..no matter what i try, it always comes out as this:


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chuck, thanks for the info on Google image search. It turns out my avatar matches this:










Who knew I looked so good in drag?!

On the downside, though, it also matched this unfortunate fellow:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Chuck, looks like that only works for your own personal computer search and is not universal.

This is what I get:
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/375704

Or other images of projects, posts, etc.

Oh and these:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Charlie, THAT is what she/he looks like after a haircut and sans earrings… *;-)*


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

These google search matches are uncanny, it's like I'm looking at twins!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a little worried about this Google image search match…
no beard… but the rest is spot on! LOL!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Ds251, you need to get out of your shop more often. All that dry sawdust is killing you LOL.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Time travel is easy.

I actually have two time machines in my house.

The first one is in my family room in front of the tv. It is a chair that, once you put on a football game or nascar race, pull the recline lever, you are instantly teleported about 3 hours into the future.

The second is in the garage and has no chair at all. Rather it is a zone on the single bay side of my 3 car garage. If you stand between the bandsaw, table saw, planer, jointer and workbench and attempt to make any wooden object, you are removed from the normal time / space continuum and time speeds up rapidly until, in a matter of what seems like a few minutes, it is instantly midnight.

The side effect of all that time travel is you appear much older to the normal gentry.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Ds251----dad!!!!!!
LOL LOL LOL
tom


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think Popeye and son should check out Ms. Debbie's match:


















Maybe you guys are all one big happy family!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry I didn't reply right away. 
I skipped over the last 3 hours to instantly arrive at this present moment.

How'd you know my mum's name is Olive? (j/k)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Charlie now you don´t have to think and wonder why you get all those 
mails from females that want in contact with you

now you know how they looks like becourse you always turn up when they search 
on there own image …. ))


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I just wanted something that looks prettier then me, and I appreciate the female form so I usually have a pinup style. Keeps things tasteful and pleasant.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

All this talk about avatars and/or photos made me decide that it was time to update the default avatar I have been using since the day I joined LJ.
So I used a photo of my wife of nearly 45 years and myself!


----------



## Bard (Nov 7, 2011)

Inspired by this thread I have changed my avatar pic.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Since some of you felt it was too much coloring my hair, (Horizontal Mike), which my daughter is working on, here is a photo that at least has a beard in it


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, you've inspired me to put an avatar pic on. Now I just have to decide if I want to grow a grey beard or not
: )
Not sure I'm old enough for grey yet.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice pic, juggler!


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

I change my avatar a lot. I just realized that reflects how indecisive I am. Well, not really. No wait, yes it does.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Martyroc: "Since some of you felt it was too much coloring my hair, (Horizontal Mike), which my daughter is working on, here is a photo that at least has a beard in it "

LOL! That's it! Young kids… THAT is why I should not have become a teacher… POOF! gray hair!

Nice beard. Keeping it short is much easier to take care of.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

We're all woodworkers. So thats why I put me doing what I love to do. Working wood.


----------



## KPW (Dec 1, 2011)

Is millzit the only naked icon?


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey, that is kinda fun. I uploaded this-










and this is one of the images that kicked out-










it may be an imperfect technology. But - wow, I'm pretty cute! Always had a soft spot for red heads-.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm not naked….i am wearing my kitty cat gloves…


----------

